# Windows 10 - Keine Internetverbindung und Treiberkompatibilität



## Hudson91 (5. Februar 2015)

*Windows 10 - Keine Internetverbindung und Treiberkompatibilität*

Hallo Community.

Da ich im Internet unter dem netten Google mal garnichts zu diesem Thema finde wende ich mich mal an euch.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich hab mir heute mal die aktuelle Preview Version von Windows 10 auf den rechner geschmissen auf ner Seperaten Festplatte.
Ist alles schön und gut und hat auch alles hervorragend geklappt und läuft auch wie es soll ( Welches Windows ich Booten möchte etc.)
Wenn ich Windows 10 starte ist auch alles in Ordung.

Das einzigste Problem was ich aber habe ist, das ich keine Treiber Installieren kann. Zumindest teiweise nicht die wichtigen für das Board.
Denn möchte ja auch gerne das Internet benutzen. Aber mein Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren da er angeblich nicht kompatibel ist !!!

Motherboard ist das MSI Z87 - G45 Gaming mit einem Killer Netzwerkchip drauf.
Restliche Specs könnt ihr aus meinem Profil entnehmen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und danke im Vorraus


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 - Keine Internetverbindung und Treiberkompatibilität*

hast du die treiber von der cd installiert? wenn ja versuch soe direkt aktuell von MSI zu laden über einen anderen PC und per USB stick rüberladen 

vorallem bei Windows 8 müssen die treiber immer aktuell sein ...


----------



## Hudson91 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 - Keine Internetverbindung und Treiberkompatibilität*

Nachdem ich jetzt das Stichwort Windows 8 gelesen habe kam ich selbst drauf.

Habe mir jetzt manuell die Treiber von MSI für Win 8.1 64 Bit geladen und sie auf USB gepackt.

Und siehe da es hat geklappt


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 - Keine Internetverbindung und Treiberkompatibilität*

perfekt ----- arbeite nämlich in einen IT support in einen bekannte Telekommunikationsunternehmen ... da kommt sowas öfter mal vor wenn das inet nicht funkt .. 

lg und viel spass mit deinen internet jetzt


----------



## lord_mogul (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 - Keine Internetverbindung und Treiberkompatibilität*

Das kenne ich von nem alten Baord von mir, für die es nur Vista Treiber gibt.
Die laufen mit ein wenig Gebastel auch unter Windows 7.

Dürfte bei 8.1 und 10 ähnlich laufen, wie du ja schon bemerkt hast.


----------



## Hudson91 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 - Keine Internetverbindung und Treiberkompatibilität*

Das Problem lag rein daran das ich Win 8.1 nie benutzt habe und somit auch keine Treiber in der richtung hatte.

Da ich aber viel Potential in Win 10 sehe wollte ich es mal vorab Testen. Nur das ich dann auch Win 8 / 8.1 Treiber brauche hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gewusst.

Aber seit gestern läuft alles wie geschmiert und bin recht begeistert. Selbst für einsteiger in diesem OS recht einfach zu bedienen und man kommt flott und schnell zurecht


----------

